# Question About Adopting



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm getting to that point where I sort of want to get a second golden and I'd like to adopt an adult this time. I checked on the website for the rescue group here in Michigan and was dismayed when I saw all of the goldens required a fenced in yard. Something I do not have and don't really want. 

And invisible fencing is not an option either, because it isn't 100% dependable or is problematic from what I've seen of those homes in my neighborhood which have it (chipmunks chew up the line or the dog breaks through while chasing something and refuses to go back into his yard because it will zap him). 

I haven't contacted GRROM to check, but is there a way around that mandatory rule? 

I am dedicated to obedience training and I'm not the type of person who would let a flighty dog outside without a leash. And definitely, even my trustworthy dogs do not go outside without me watching them like a hawk (we have neighbors who drive me nuts because they let their border collie and yorkie wander all over the neighborhood and don't seem fazed when people bring the dogs back to the door, or sometimes nobody's home and I suspect they opened the garage door and left the dog outside and loose the way most people do with their cats). <- If I explain all this to the group, are they likely to make an exception?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I think your best bet is to call them up and discuss it. Sometimes there is an exception to the rule. It will also depend on what age of dog you're looking to add to your home. If you're thinking about a dog 7+ years, they might allow you to adopt. Also keep your eye on the local animal shelters, petfinder, and craigslist. I totally understand that there are many MANY homes that are wonderful and rescues miss out on them because they don't have a fence. Don't get discouraged!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

It is worth it to contact rescues in your area and discuss it with them. Say it just as you said it here, be open and honest and show you are responsible. Often it will suffice 
Good luck adopting, it's wonderful!! I've adopted 2 senior girls and it was wonderful!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have come across the same problem. Some rescues do state "fences preferable". When approaching a rescue, have all your vet records, and maybe a vet recommendation, showing that you are a responsible dog owner.

I do have an invisible fence, and goldens do excellent on them. The trick with the invisible fence is to have one professionally installed and have your dog professionally trained. Too many people are buying them at their local Petsmart or home depot, not installing them right or training the dogs right. I do believe all dogs cannot be trained on them, but that is mostly the more stubborn breeds, like the Great Pyrenees.

If a chipmunk chews the wire, there is an alarm that will go off to tell you.

I actually saw a rescue for border collies that would only accept an invisible fence, because it was more dependable than an above ground for some of their dogs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am with CFGRR-we require a fenced in yard for all our Goldens that are adopted.
However, the Adoption Coordinator *sometimes *will make an exception, *but rarely.*
It depends on the dog the adopter is interested in and also if the adopter is an experienced dog owner or not. 

CFGRR in most cases will not adopt to an applicant who uses only Invisible Fencing.

I would definitely speak with the Rescue and as another member has recommended, be up front with them about your experience and situation.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Definitely ask for a time to call and talk.... while that might be the general rule, many places do make exceptions in the right situations.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

OK. I'll talk to the local group and see what I can find out. 

@invisible fencing - 

Two dogs in my neighborhood (chocolate lab and a golden) would break through their boundary when they'd see my dogs outside or other days I'd just find them wandering around my yard. They would absolutely refuse to go back even after I took their zap-collars off and put a regular collar on them. Then taking them across the invisible line would be an adventure in itself. After the lab 'went berzerk' the last time and bit me when I tried leading him across (regular collar), I just started locking the dogs in my garage whenever they got loose and requesting the owners come get them. 

The owners were kinda yuppy, so they definitely did go with professional invisible fencing and they did all the training. <- I think it works on dogs who are more settled or sensitive, but it isn't the best if you have young dogs who run before they think. 

It just isn't worth the expense.

(plus, I don't like the idea of zapping any of my babies. One of those times I was taking the golden back home on a regular collar, I was carrying the zap collar in my other hand. I got zapped when I crossed the boundary line, and dude... that hurt)


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, I need to drive my dogs over the boundary when leaving or entering my yard.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

OK. *looks nervous*

I just emailed GGROM about one dog and hopefully I get a chance to talk with the foster and/or visit. It could well be the dog and I aren't a match anyway. :crossfing


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

This is the very reason so many have experienced difficulty with Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue here in New England.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Blondie said:


> This is the very reason so many have experienced difficulty with Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue here in New England.


I can imagine... 

I have a feeling that I'm going to get a disappointing answer from GRROM. I went on their website after I sent the email and got the gist that they do not make any exceptions, even when the prospective owner is experienced. 

I can understand why (and appreciate) they have the intensive screening process. This ensures that dogs who have had a tough first go will have a happy ever after. But the fencing thing - I just don't get why that couldn't be sorted out in the screening process.

The cost alone of an adequate fence in our yard would actually be more than if I decided to buy a show quality puppy from my dog's breeder. 

There was no such issue or requisite when we adopted our collie - and he can run like the wind if he wanted to. :uhoh:

*yes, I'm griping much... sorry. :curtain:


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

We have a small fenced area behind our house and 3 acres with an invisible fence boundary. We passed a home visit from a golden rescue organization with no problems.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

There is a member on this forum Blaireli whose sister is a vet. There is a 18-24 month old male looking for a home. I think she is in Ohio. The dog looks like the Bush Bean's golden.

I have posted on Blaire's facebook page, your GRF name, and that you are in Michigan. 

The dog was dropped off at a client's house. He is heartworm negative, and is being treated for a hot spot and hook worms. He is scheduled to be neutered, and the client will pay for that.

The vet says he is sweet. I guess he did snap when getting a treat at the client's house, but there were 5 or 6 other dogs there too.


----------

